# Another Classified success



## Pete

Sold a car yesterday.  Classifieds here have never let me down.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## mamatutu

Just to back up Pete's experience.  We sold a car 2 years ago on somd, and it sold in one day for the price we were asking.  Actually, we took a few hundred off because it was a single mom, and it was a car owned by a teenager.  The Jeep found a good home.  I hope she still has it, and is doing well.


----------



## frequentflier

Pete said:


> Sold a car yesterday.  Classifieds here have never let me down.



Ads on somd have brought me some of my BEST employees (and a couple of the worst)


----------



## sockgirl77

I've had great success with somd.com classifieds when it comes to my rentals. Well worth the money. I refuse to deal with all the nutters that Craigslist has made me deal with.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Maybe it is the big ticket items that people have the good luck with but, every time I have tried to post something for sale.... and I mean EVERY time, I either get no responses at all OR I get the people that think they are bidding at a yard sale! Item for sale that online runs $200.... I'm selling for $75...... They want to offer $20! Are you kidding me?

Then, there was the recent "we take junk metal" service I asked about. Was told that they would be happy to come and get the scrap. Called the day before our agreed meeting date to confirm/give address and they NEVER answered or returned my call! I guess they didn't need the scrap metal THAT bad huh?


----------

